# "Air Show" Gallery Proposal



## tabernac (23 Jul 2004)

I was in Cold Lake for the Air Show on Saturday, which also happened to be 4 Wing's 50th anniversary and the Air arm of the Canadian Forces' 80th. I took over 300 pictures/small videos and I'm sure there are people here who would love to watch the videos and see the pictures. But there is no Air Show gallery so I don't really have a place to put these media files.(I wouldn't add all 300, only the pictures that really merit it, would be added.)


----------



## casing (23 Jul 2004)

Oh man... I had two VIP passes to that air show but wasn't able to make it.   :'(

I'd love to see the pix when you get them up.


----------



## tabernac (23 Jul 2004)

There are a TON of good pics(in my opinion). In the program they had listed a B-1B on static display, a F-117 Stealth Hawk, a WW1 Sopwith Camel, JN4 Jenny, Vickars Vimy, Fokker Universal, Invader B-26, a SAR Albatross, CH-149 Cormorant, Appache, CP-140 Aurora, F-18 Super Hornet, Saab Daken, F-4 Phantom, F-14 Tomcat and a F-4 Tiger 2. The planes I have listed here were supposed to be there, but were not. If I could even get within 100ft of the B-1B or F-4, I would be happy. There seemed to be alot of MPs driving around in their Chevy MILCOTS.


----------



## rdschultz (23 Jul 2004)

Thats an air show I'd like to check out some day.  My cousin was supposed to be there, so I'll have to ask him how it was.

The coolest thing I've ever seen at an air show was the B-2B that did a flypast at Saskatoon last year.  Crazy awesome.  That thing doesn't look like it belongs in the air.


----------



## tabernac (23 Jul 2004)

Almost forgot.
I shall be leaving for vacation (Kelowna) at 3:00 AM Saturday, so if Mr. Bobbitt reads this post too late, you WON'T be able to see the pictures for 4 weeks.


----------



## NavyGrunt (24 Jul 2004)

I was there as well. My buddies at the fire department told me they had 30000 people on saturday and 5000 on sunday. Keeping in mind that Cold Lake has 13000 people...traffic was retarded. No major accidents though.


----------



## 63 Delta (24 Jul 2004)

Correct me if im wrong, but isnt it the F-4 Phantom, and the F-20 Tiger 2


----------



## Spr.Earl (25 Jul 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> There are a TON of good pics(in my opinion). In the program they had listed a B-1B on static display, a F-117 Stealth Hawk, a WW1 Sopwith Camel, JN4 Jenny, Vickars Vimy, Fokker Universal, Invader B-26, a SAR Albatross, CH-149 Cormorant, Appache, CP-140 Aurora, F-18 Super Hornet, Saab Daken, F-4 Phantom, F-14 Tomcat and a F-4 Tiger 2. The planes I have listed here were supposed to be there, but were not. If I could even get within 100ft of the B-1B or F-4, I would be happy. There seemed to be alot of MPs driving around in their Chevy MILCOTS.



Oh you mean like this or like these


----------



## Lawrence (25 Jul 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> There seemed to be alot of MPs driving around in their Chevy MILCOTS.



We only had 11 MILCOTS there.  Thats not too many.


----------



## Bert (25 Jul 2004)

I took some pics of the 2004 Cold Lake air show and put them in the MISC section of the photo gallery.  Might be easier to
see them in the RECENT UPLOADS menu.  I have a number of MPEG movies of Snowbird and Thunderbird fly-bys but
they're all 2 MB to 10 MB in file size.  By all accounts, the residents in the MacKenzie Qs got the most impressive shows 
as the aircraft would use that airspace to turn around on practice days and during the air show.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Almost forgot.
> I shall be leaving for vacation (Kelowna) at 3:00 AM Saturday, so if Mr. Bobbitt reads this post too late, you WON'T be able to see the pictures for 4 weeks.



Sorry, I was out of town all weekend, so I didn't get to read this until now. Creating an air show gallery seems like the right way to go, I'll do that and move the existing pics into it when I get a chance.


Thanks


----------



## tabernac (21 Aug 2004)

Slight problem. The movie clips I shot are .mov files and there not supported. Any chance this can be fixed?


----------

